# انواع الضواغط المستخدمة فى مجال التكييف والتبريد



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

تعتبر الضواغط من اهم مكونات دوائر التبريد بالنظام الانضغاطى التبخيرى فهو المسؤل عن سحب بخار وسيط التبريد ورفع ضغطة ودرجة حرارتة ويدفعة بداخل ملفات المكثف وتكتمل الدورة التبريدية كما نعلم 

ويمكن تصنيف الضواغط تبعا لطريقة الانضغاط الى نوعين اساسيين:
1-ضواغط موجبة الازاحة positive displacement compressors
ويتم من خلال هذة الضواغط زيادة ضغط البخار عن طريق ضغطة وتقليص حجمة ومن امثلة هذة الضواغط
-الضواغط الترددية Reciprocating compressors 
-الضواغط الدورانية Rotary compressors 
ذات الريش Vane compressors 
الحلزونية Screw compressors 
الولبية Scroll compressors 

2- الضواغط الديناميكية Dynamic compressors 
ويتم فيها تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية للموتور الى طاقة حركة للبخار ثم الى طاقة ضغط وبناء علية
يتم زيادة ضغط بخار مركب التبريد على حساب قوة الطرد المركزى centrfugal force


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع انواع الضواغط المستخدمة فى مجال التبيد والتكييف*

نظر لانتشار هذا النوع بشكل كبير لاعتبارات عديدة لن نتطرق اليها الان سوف نقوم فى البداية ان شاء اللة بشرح الضواغط الترددية 
التركيب وطريقة العمل
يتكون الضاغط الترددى من اسطوانة ومكبس وصمامى لدخول وخروج يطلق عليهما صمام السحب وصمام الطرد ويتحرك المكبس داخل الاسطوانة بواسطة عمود الكرنك المتصل بذراع التوصيل ويتحكم صمامى السحب والطرد فى عمليتى الادخال والاخراج لبخار مائع التبريد حيث يفتح صمام السحب ويغلق صمام الطرد اثناء شوط السحب والعكس يحدث اثناء شوط الطرد
استخداماتها
تستخدم مع موائع التبريد التى تتطلب ازاحة صغيرة وضغط تكثيف عالى وضغط تبخير اكبر من الضغط الجوى وتوجد الضواغط الترددية بسعات تتراوح بين 90وات الى 250 طن تبريد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*انواع الضواغط الترددية*

يوجد ثلاثة انواع للواغط الترددية

ضواغط محكمة الغلق 
ويكون المحرك الكهربى والاجزاء الميكانيكية موضوعين داخل غلاف واحد محكم الغلق وتتميز هذة الانواع من الضواغط بعدم تسريب مركب التبريد وتستخدم فى السعات الصغيرة نسبيا مثل اجهزة تكييف الهواء والثلاجات الصغيرة ومن عيوبها انه لا يمكن اصلاحها عند تلف اى جزء من اجزائها 
ضواغط نصف مفتوحة
ويكون المحرك الكهربى والاجزاء الميكانيكية موضوعين داخل غلاف واحد لكن هذا الغلاف يتم غلقة بواسطة مسامير يمكن فكها مرة اخرى لاجراء عمليات الصيانة المختلفة سواء للاجزاء الكهربية او الميكانيكية
ضواغط مفتوحة
وفى هذا النوع يوضع الضاغط فى غلاف والمحرك الكهربى فى غلاف اخر ولابد فى هذا النوع من امرار عمود الادارة خلال مانع تسرب مناسب لمنع تسريب مركب التبريد للخارج ويتم نقل الحركة بنهم عن طريق 
اما بواسطة الادارة المباشرة
وفيها يتم توصيل عمود الضاغط بعمود المحرك الكهربى بواسطة تعشيقة مرنة 
او بواسطة الادارة الغير مباشرة
وفيها يتم تركيب الطارات على كلا من عمود ادارة الضاغط وعمود الدوران الخاص بالمحرك ويتم الربط بينهم عن طريق السيور المناسبة
:3:


----------



## usama_2006 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيك وسوف احاول ان اعمل جاهدا على تكملة الموضوع والاستمرار فيية لكنى للاسف مشغول جدا هذة الايام
لا تنسونى بالدعاء 
مهندس / ابراهيم السيد محمود


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*سوف نقوم الان بشرح مكونات الضواغط الترددية*

الاسطوانات Cylinders

يتراوح عدد الاسطوانات فى الضواغط الترددية بين اسطوانة و16 اسطوانة وتترتب اسطوانات الضواغط ذات الاسطوانتين فى خط واحد In-line بينما لو ذاد عدد الاسطوانات داخل الكباس عن 2 اسطوانة تترتب اما على شكل V او على شكل w .
وتصنع الاسطوانات عادة من الحديد الزهر لسهولة تشكيلة بالسبك وخواصة الجيدة المقاومة للاحتكاك وتصنع الاسطوانات الصغيرة بزعانف راسية للتبريد اما الاسطوانات الكبيرة فيتم تصميمها بقمصان تبريد مياة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع تركيب الضواغط الترددية*

الكباسات Pistons

تصنع الكباسات من مادة الحديد المطاوع واحيانا من الالمونيوم ويوجد منها نوعان 
كباسات محرك اسيارات
وتستخدم عندما يكون سحب بخار مركب التبريد من خلال صمام متواجد فى راس اسطوانة الضاغط
كباسات ذات الجزع المزدوج 
وتستخدم عندما يدخل بخار السحب من خلال فتحات فى جدار الاسطوانة ثم خلال صمام السحب فى راس الكباس ويستخدم مع هذة الاسطوانات حلقات كباس لمنع تسرب مركب التبريد الى صندوق المرفق وايضاف الى حلقات الكباس حلقات ضغط فى القدرات الكبيرة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع تركيب الضواغط الترددية*

اذرع الدوران والتوصيل والكراسى Cranks, Rods, and Bearings

تستخدم الضواغط الكبيرة اذرع دوران من النوع Crank-throw من الصلب المشكل او الحديد المطاوع اما اذرع التوصيل من النوع Connecting rod فتصنع من البرونز او الالمونيوم او الصلب المشكل اما كراسى المحور تكون ناعمة جدا وصلدة وتصنع من النحاس او الالمونيوم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع تركيب الضواغط الترددية*

صمامات السحب والطرد 
Section and Delivery valves 

تصميم صمامات السحب والطرد مهم جدا لانة يؤثر على الكفاءة الحجمية للضاغط وكذلك يتوقف انخفاض الضغط نتيجة سريان المائع خلال الصمامات على شكل الصمام وسرعة سريان البخار
لذا يجب وضع الصمامات بحيث تسمح للبخار بالسريان فى اتجاة واحد وان تكون فتحة الصمام كبيرة نسبيا وسرعة البخار تكون فى الحدود التى لا تؤثر على اداء الضاغط
وتصنع الصمامات من مواد خفيفة فى الوزن بحيث تكون عملية الفتح والغلق سهلة وسريعة لاحكام الغلق 

*انواع الصمامات:*
1-صمامات بوبيت
2-صمامات القرص الحلقى
3-صمامات مرنة
4-صمام ريشة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بعض الصور الخاصة بالضواغط الترددية 
ارجو من اخوانى المشرفين شرح طريقة رفع الصور على المنتدى مباشرة بدل رفعا بواسطة ملف doc or pdf:73:


----------



## دعيج (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييك ........ موضوع فعلا مميز واكثر من رائع


----------



## FAWZY19682 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع انواع الضواغط المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف*

*الضواغط الدورانية​*
هذة الضواغط تشبة الضواغط الترددية فى كونها ضواغط موجبة الازاحة ولكن تتميز عنها فى انها قليلة الضوضاء واكثر اتزانا من الانواع الاخرى وبدات الكثير من الشركات المصنعة الى استخدام هذىة الضواغط بدلا من الضواغط الترددية خاصة فى الوحدات الصغيرة وتقسم الضواغط الدورانية الى نوعين
1- الضواغط ذات الريش 
2- الضواغط اللولبية
3- الضواغط الحلزونية


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*الضواغط الدورانية ذات الريش*

*اولا ضاغط ذات ريشة واحدة*





كما فى الشكل يتركب الضاغط من غلاف اسطوانى خارجى يحتوى على فتحة دخول البخار المطلوب زيادة ضغطة وصمام خروج البخار المضغوط بالاضافة الى فاصل زنبركى للبخار لفصل الضغط العالى عن الضغط المنخفض ويوجد اسطوانة داخلية تدور حول المحور B الذى يعتبر محور دوران مختلف عن المحور المركزى للاسطوانة الخارجية A بالتالى تتحرك الاسطوانة بحيث يتم تقليل حجم الغاز المسحوب تدريجيا الى ان يصل الى الضغط المطلوب عندها يفتح صمام الطرد ويخرج الغاز تحت ضغط ودرجة حرارة عالية.

*ثانيا ضاغط ذو ريش متعددة*





اما هنا فيتغير عدد الريش تبعا لنسبة الضغط المطلوبة ويلاحظ دخول مركب التبريد من فتحة الدخول ويتم الاحتفاظ بة بين ريشتين لحين خروجة من صمام الخروج ويراعى فى هذا النوع من الضواغط وجود طبقة من الزيت داخل الاسطوانة لتقليل الاحتكاك الناتج من قوة الطرد المركزى على الريش وجدار الاسطوانة كما يؤدى الزيت وظيفة اخرى وهى عزل البخار الموجود فى الفراغات المختلفة المتكونة بسبب وجود الريش .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*الضواغط الدورانية اللولبية*

الضواغط اللولبية من الضواغط موجبة الازاحة ويتكون من لولبين متماثلين احداهما ثابت والاخر متحرك ويدار اللولب المدارى بواسطة عمودالمرفق خلال حلقة وصل 
ومن مزايا الضواغط اللولبية خفة الوزن وصغر الحجم وقلة الاهتزازات وانخفاض الصوت لذلك فهى تستعمل الان مع اجهزة تكييف الهواء التى تتطلب صوت هادئ اثناء التشغيل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*الضواغط الدورانية الحلزونية*




يتكون الضاغط من ترسين حلزونين يحتوى الترس الدوار على اربع بروزات بينما يحتوى الترس الاخر على ستة تجاويف مناظرة لبروزات الترس الاول وعلى ذلك يقوم الترس الاول بادارة الترس الثانى ويلاحظ ان الفرغ الذى يمكن ان يشغلة البخار عند المدخل اكبر بكثير من المخرج الامر الذى يجعل البخار ينضغط تدريجيا من المدخل الى المخرج 
ويحتاج هذذا النوع من الضواغط الى نسبة تزييت عالية لفصل الفراغات المختلفة


----------



## FAWZY19682 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو اكمال الموضوع


----------



## FAWZY19682 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو ان اسأل سؤال متعلق بالضواغط الحلزونية
عند عدم رجوع غاز الى هذا الضاغط ورجوع سائل ما الاضرار التى تحدث لهذا النوع - 
ارجو الافادة
الله يوفقك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز فوزى نعلم جميعا ان السائل لا ينضغط وبناء على ذلك فدخول السائل الى الضاغط سوف يسبب اضرار كبيرة لة 
لذلك عادتا يركب فاصل سائل قبل هذا النوع من الكباسات


----------



## FAWZY19682 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك على الرد
انا اعلم ذلك لكن امتلىء فاصل السائل ورجع سائل هل اذا زاد الخلوص بين الترسين هل بعد ذلك يمكن صيانة الضاغط مع العلم ان الضاغط من النوع hoowden
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزى فوزى كى لا نضيع الوقت فن كل شئ مصنع فى الدنيا يمكن اصلاحة فى اعتقادى لكن يعتمد هذا على الجدوى الفعلية من اصلاحة 
هل الكباس الذى تتحدث عنة من النوع المغلق وقدرتة صغيرة فحاول استخدام الطرق التقليدية لفك قفش الضاغط هذا اذا كان الاضرار الموجودة بة قفش 
اما اذا كان بة كسر فى الصمامات او فى احد التروس فاعتقد انة لا يمكن اصلاحة


----------



## زياد تبريد (20 ديسمبر 2006)

من اهم المواضيع بالتبريدمعرفة الضوغط بانواعها وكيفية عملهاشكرا على هذا الاختيار


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

انتظروا يا شباب تكملة الموضوع ان شاء اللة بعد الانتهاء من موضوعى الجديد انواع المحركات المستخدمة فى التبريد والتكييف واليكم الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38934

وهذا لارتباط الموضوعين ارتباط كلى ببعضهما

*واليكم تحياتى 

م/ ابراهيم السيد محمود*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

3- الضواغط الطاردة المركزية
Centrifugal compressors 





​يتكون ضاغط الطرد المركزى من دفاعة مروحية او مجموعم من الدافعات مركبة على عمود من الصلب ويوضع كل هذا فى غلاف من الحديد الزهر وعدد هذة الدافعات يعتمد على الضغط المطلوب ويتراوح عددها فى الضواغط الشائعة الاستعمال من 1 الى 12 والدافعة تتكون من قرصين بينهما عدد من الريش المنحنية المصنعة من الصلب الذلا لا يصدا او من الصلب العالى الكربون المطلى بالرصاص​

اما نظرية تشغيلة فتعتمد على سحب البخار ذو الضغط المنخفض والسرعة المنخفضة من فتحة فى مركز الدفاعة (عين الدفاعة) ويجبر على الخروج فى اتجاة القطرى عند محيطها بفعل قوة الطرد المركزى وفى الضواغط المتعددة المراحل ينتقل البخار المضغوط من مرحلة الى اخرى ويخرج البخار بضغط عالى وسرعة عالية عند محيط الدفاعة ليدخل فى غلاف مصمم لتقليل سرعتة وتحويلها الى ضغط ويختلف هذا الضاغط عن الضواغط السابقة فى ان السريان هنا مستمر لا توجد صمامات تمنع وتسمح بالسريان​

وتستخدم الضواغط الطاردة المركزية لسعات تبريد تتراوح بين 35-10000 طن تبريد وتتميز بسرعات دوران عالية تتراوح بين3000-18000 لفة/دقيقة ولذلك فانها قادرة على تناول معدلات تدفق عالية بنسب ضغط صغيرة ومتوسطة وتعمل هذة الضواغط مع موائع تبريد مختلفة R22,R12,R22,R113,R500,R134a وكفاءتها مرتفعة نسبيا فى كل الاحجام وتتراوح بين 70-80% ​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية 

اليكم الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38620


ارجو المشاركة وتقييم الموضوع​


----------



## فيلاديموس (22 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جدا مفيد لمن يهتم لهندسه التكييف والتبريد

هالعلومات راح اجمعها واخليها بملف وورد واحطها بجهازي


الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 ديسمبر 2006)

احبائى اعضاء المنتدى 
يوجد موضوع هام جدا للاخت المشرفة NC
تحت هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=298259&posted=1#post298259​انا نفسى كنت انوى طرح هذة الفكرة الى كل من يريد تقدم هذا المنتدى يجب ان يشارك فيية.​


----------



## ahmedelshaer (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز الله ينور عليكم ويذيدكم كمان وكمان


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ahmedelshaer قال:


> ممتاز الله ينور عليكم ويذيدكم كمان وكمان


 
بارك اللة فيكم يا اعضاء المنتدى
واللة يبارك فيك اخى احمد 
لكن الضواغط بحر لا ينتهى يا احبائى من لدية اى سؤال فى الموضوع او متعلق بالضواغط اريد منة ان يطرحة للمناقشة لتعم الفائدة 

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنة وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم

لا تنسونى بالدعاء
:77:​


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmed shahin29 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## احمد امام1 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحه الموضوع في غاية الهميه ومن نظرى فانه كاف لانك قد تكلمت عن كل شئ في الضواغط وانواعها


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (1 يناير 2007)

انشاء الله اسفيدكم بهذا الموضوع كتير 

من حيث النوع والعطال والاسباب والحل وكل شي انشاء الله قريب الصبر لني اكتبه كتابه ولا يوجد لدي كمبيوتر فوقتي محدود


----------



## ahmedelshaer (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك يا أخ بشار ان شاء الله ربنا يجازيك خير بإذن الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 يناير 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اساسيات ادارة الصيانة موضوع على كيف كيفك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38620​ 


 
انواع المحركات الكهربية المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38934​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 يناير 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​ 
_اخوانى الاعزاء مشرفى المنتدى بعد التحية_

لدى سؤال خاص بالردود والمشاركات وهو لماذا لا يمكن للاعضاء استخدام لغة الكتابة HTML فى مواضيعهم وهل هى مخصصة للمشرفين فقط ام انها متاحة .
وارجو لو كانت متاحة للاعضاء شرح طريقة تفعيلها او استخدامها 

ولكم جزير الشكر​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 يناير 2007)

لغة الـ Html وغيرها تستعمل لبناء صفحات الويب ، وبالتالي بناء المواقع ..
لغة الـ Html غير متاحة لا للاعضاء ولا للمشرفين , لا في الردود ولا في المواضيع ..
ولو نظرت الى نهاية اي صفحة من صفحات الملتقى ، لوجدت قواعد المشاركة , والتي منها ينص على ان رموز لغة الـ Html لا تعمل ..
وشكراً


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (8 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخى العزيز انا كنت فاكر الكتابة اللى انتو بتكتبو بيها دى لغة لكن انتو بتكتبوها برة وبعديين تحفظوها على شكل صور وترفعوها تانى هنا صح


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 يناير 2007)

اين الاستفسارات لا يوجد موضوع كامل وانا لست بالمهندس البارع لكى يكون موضوعى بهذا الجمال لدرجة انة لا يوجد تعليقات فنية او اخطاء داخل الموضوع اتمنى ان يكون ذلك ولكن اتمنى ايضا ان ارى مشاركاتكم لانها كم يسعدنى رؤيتها


----------



## Bu Ahmed (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا الجمهود الجبار 
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 يناير 2007)

بمناسبة قدوم العام الهجرى الجديد​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة احباءى اعضاء المنتدى اسف لقد طالت غيبتى عنكم لكن اسف ظروف العمل اضطرتنى للسفر خارج البلاد واتمنى ان تكونو جميعا فى اتم صحة وحال


----------



## ENG FEAST (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرايا بششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششامهندس


----------



## amr fathy (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 مارس 2007)

ممنون على هذا التوضيح المفيد


----------



## SAMI 1 (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير
لكن عندي سؤال عن الوحده ماذا تعني fg/h


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 أبريل 2007)

احب ان ابعث كل تحياتى لمن قامو على تطوير المنتدى ليظهر بهذا الجمال جزاكم اللة عنة خير الجزاء


----------



## ductlator (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخوك م/ مصطفى أو ductlator


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يونيو 2007)

SAMI 1 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير
> لكن عندي سؤال عن الوحده ماذا تعني fg/h


 
اخى العزيز ارجو توضيح سؤالك


----------



## المصمم2 (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kondor (11 يوليو 2007)

الله يوفقك...........مششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 يوليو 2007)

thanks my dear


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يوليو 2007)

نجوه قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


 
شكرا لك انتى على المرور وجميل ان نرا اخوتنا المهندسات لهم مشاركة معنا فى المنتدى والى الامام


----------



## مكادى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى وارجو من الله ان يوفقق لاكثر من هذا والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Nice Star (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## 000403 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الاعصار (13 سبتمبر 2007)

قل ودل ...... شكرا لك بكل حرف ونقطة


----------



## هانى حصافى (10 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (11 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود العظيم وربنا يضعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مييرا (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم لقد استفدت كثيرا من المواضيع التي تقومون بنشرها


----------



## مييرا (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم لقد استفدت كثيرا من المواضيع التي تقومون بنشرها


----------



## محب المصطفى (11 يناير 2008)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## محب المصطفى (11 يناير 2008)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## دلع الحلو (27 يناير 2008)

كلش حلوووووووووووو مشكور اخوي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يناير 2008)

Business Name


Your business tag line here.


*Air Treatment*​

Write a letter to a customer, client, or friend. You can create a letter for a specific individual, or create a form letter that you then personalize for each recipient. 
When you write a letter, it’s a good idea to be aware of the audience you that want to reach. Business letters are more effective when they follow a more formal structure. Letters to friends can be less formal in tone.
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diem nonummy nibh euismod tincidunt ut lacreet dolore magna aliguam erat volutpat. Ut wisis enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exerci tution ullamcorper suscipit lobortis nisl ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. 



Dear Customer,


Sincerely,


Name
Position
Company


Letter


To remove your name from our mailing list, please click here.
Questions or comments? E-mail us at [email protected] or call 555-555-5555


Your Signature


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يناير 2008)

شكرا لردودكم الجميلة والمشجعة​


----------



## حسون حلب (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ننتظر منك المزيد
وفقك الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

حسون الملعون قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ننتظر منك المزيد





حسون الملعون قال:


> وفقك الله


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (29 يناير 2008)

ارجو شرح عمرة لكباسات التبريد من النوع الطارد المركزى وياريت تبقى فيها صور 

ميرسى كتير ليكوا


----------



## علي محمد مزعل الفك (30 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياغالي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

علي محمد مزعل الفك قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياغالي


 






اخوانى الكرام ارجو المشاركة فى الاستفتاء


----------



## كريم مجدى (1 فبراير 2008)

هكذا تكون المعلومات ياهندسه جزاك الله خيرا ارجوا المذيد ويسلام لو كان عندك جداول لبعض الانواع المشهوره والشائع تداولها


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

كريم مجدى قال:


> هكذا تكون المعلومات ياهندسه جزاك الله خيرا ارجوا المذيد ويسلام لو كان عندك جداول لبعض الانواع المشهوره والشائع تداولها


 
عندى بعض الجداول ولكن مكتوبة ارجو لو عندك رقم فاكس ترسلة لى لارسل لك بعض الجداول وشكرا


----------



## سيكوبي (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

*ارجو الرد*

لقد لاحظت فى الاستفتاء المرفق للموضوع ثلاثة من الاعضاء الكرام صوتوا على انمهم لم يفهموا الموضوع جيدا

ارجو مراسلتى لتوضيح بعض النقاط التى قد تكون غير مفهومة او طرح الاسئلة هنا فى الموضوع للاجابة عليها بأذن اللة 

وشكرا

وفقكم الله لما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

سيكوبي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


 
_شكرا الاخ سيكوبى_


----------



## حسين الطائر (10 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمشكرا لك علي هذا المجهود الذي قمت به من جمع هذه المعلومات ونقلها الي كل مهندس في حاجه اليها مع تحياتي م/ حسين سامي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

حسين الطائر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمشكرا لك علي هذا المجهود الذي قمت به من جمع هذه المعلومات ونقلها الي كل مهندس في حاجه اليها مع تحياتي م/ حسين سامي


 
​[IMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/24446/1202718148.gif[/IMG]


----------



## ابو رقية الحديثي (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي لاغنى لمهندس تبريد عنه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا ابو رقية وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## السيد زكرى (17 فبراير 2008)

> احيك على هذا الموضوع وياريت تكمل وتتكلم عن الطارده المركزه وليه طلب عند ياريت تتكلم عن اسهل طريقه لحساب الحمل الحرارى وازاى نحدد حجم الجهاز اللى المفروض يركب فى المكان المراد تكييفه بطريقه تكون سهله وقريبه للصواب ولا يستطيع ان يعيب عليها احد وياريت كون فيه صور افضل للكباس اللروتارى اللولبى من الداخل لانه مشباين فى الصوره دى كويس واشكرك وبالتوفيق يا باشمهندس


----------



## nasir4791 (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير استاذنا


----------



## خالد ابوحمزة (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 فبراير 2008)

السيد زكرى قال:


> > احيك على هذا الموضوع وياريت تكمل وتتكلم عن الطارده المركزه وليه طلب عند ياريت تتكلم عن اسهل طريقه لحساب الحمل الحرارى وازاى نحدد حجم الجهاز اللى المفروض يركب فى المكان المراد تكييفه بطريقه تكون سهله وقريبه للصواب ولا يستطيع ان يعيب عليها احد وياريت كون فيه صور افضل للكباس اللروتارى اللولبى من الداخل لانه مشباين فى الصوره دى كويس واشكرك وبالتوفيق يا باشمهندس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (27 فبراير 2008)

تبارك الله بسم الله ما شاء الله .كل مشاركاتك مفيده وفعاله جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 فبراير 2008)

اللة يخليك هذا من كرم اخلاقك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس أبراهيم . ولكن ماذا تعني كلمة ضواغط موجبة الازاحة . وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2008)

ضواغط موجبة الازاحة positive displacement compressors
ويتم من خلال هذة الضواغط زيادة ضغط البخار عن طريق ضغطة وتقليص حجمة
كما يحدث فى الضواغط الترددية مثلا


----------



## محمد راضي مالح (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 مارس 2008)

اخوانى الكرام ارجو المشاركة فى الاستفتاء


----------



## يحى المصرى (4 مارس 2008)

*انواع الضواغط*

:33: :33: :33: :55:


م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> تعتبر الضواغط من اهم مكونات دوائر التبريد بالنظام الانضغاطى التبخيرى فهو المسؤل عن سحب بخار وسيط التبريد ورفع ضغطة ودرجة حرارتة ويدفعة بداخل ملفات المكثف وتكتمل الدورة التبريدية كما نعلم
> 
> ويمكن تصنيف الضواغط تبعا لطريقة الانضغاط الى نوعين اساسيين:
> 1-ضواغط موجبة الازاحة positive displacement compressors
> ...


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (15 مارس 2008)

ما هو سؤالك اخى يحي المصرى


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نانانونا (16 مارس 2008)

برجاء شرح اعمال المبادل الحراري الخاص بغرف التبريد وشكرا


----------



## حسنحمد (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم اعتقد انى شرحت انواع المبادلات الحرارية بشكل جيد فى موضوع سابق يا اخى ارجو البحث فى المنتدى ستجد ما يفيدك ان شاء اللة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

نانانونا قال:


> برجاء شرح اعمال المبادل الحراري الخاص بغرف التبريد وشكرا


راجع موضوع انواع صمامات التحكم المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف


----------



## وليد الدوري (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا عنا ومعلوماتك صحيحه 100% وياريت كتلوك لموديلات الضواغط نوع كوبلاند ومانيورب الى حد ال 50 حصان واكون الك ممنووووون


----------



## محمد مدحت الجزار (19 أبريل 2008)

ممتاز رب يبارك لك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخوانى احبائى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد والله نسأل الله لك المغفرة.


----------



## على الشاعر (30 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## 000403 (30 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم مجهود جبار تقبل مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## احسان الشبل (2 مايو 2008)

نبارك جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى مجاملة طيبة من اخ طيب من بلد طيبة


----------



## كرومي خليفة (10 مايو 2008)

والله انها لمواضيع قيمة وجزى الله خير كل قائمين على هدا المجهود


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 مايو 2008)

كرومي خليفة قال:


> والله انها لمواضيع قيمة وجزى الله خير كل قائمين على هدا المجهود


 


اللهم ارفع راية الاسلام واعز المسلمين


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (23 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله مسعاكم على هذا الموضوع الممتاز . ولكن هل لكم أن تشرحوا لنا بالتفصيل ما معنى الازاحة الموجبة وبالتفصيل الممل. وشكرا


----------



## صديق القمر (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 مايو 2008)

صديق القمر قال:


> بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع


 

شكرا جزيلا اخى صديق القمر


----------



## الالهام (3 يونيو 2008)

أخى ---------------------------
موضوع أكثر من رائع وبارك الله لك فى كل ماتقوم به -------------- م/محمود الخولى


----------



## مشاري الفهد (6 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جدا رائع ومفيد 

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## حمدى الطائر (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

thanks all my dear


----------



## طاب علم (7 يوليو 2008)

اخوكم طالب علم لاكن حدث خطأ بالأسم وقت التسجيل 
احيي جهودك اخ ابراهيم وجزاك الله كل الخير علىالمعلومات الشيقة وارجو ان تقبلوني عضو لديكم في المنتدى ونفعنا الله من علمه جميعا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 يوليو 2008)

طاب علم قال:


> اخوكم طالب علم لاكن حدث خطأ بالأسم وقت التسجيل
> احيي جهودك اخ ابراهيم وجزاك الله كل الخير علىالمعلومات الشيقة وارجو ان تقبلوني عضو لديكم في المنتدى ونفعنا الله من علمه جميعا


 

اخى الكريم انت بالفعل عضو بالمنتدى 
ارجو ان تقوم بمراسلة السادة المشرفين لتعديل الاسم الخاص بك لما تريدة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد محمد بدر محمد (14 يوليو 2008)

رب يبارك فيك- أخوك / مهندس أحمد بدر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يوليو 2008)

أحمد محمد بدر محمد قال:


> رب يبارك فيك- أخوك / مهندس أحمد بدر


 
thanks eng ahmed 
regards


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله مسعاكم على هذا الموضوع الممتاز . ولكن هل لكم أن تشرحوا لنا بالتفصيل ما معنى الازاحة الموجبة وبالتفصيل الممل. وشكرا


 
jjukn fhgjtwdg vtu qy' lv;f hgjfvd] hgn hg]v[m hgl'g,fm 
,g;l ohw jpdhjn honj hg;vdl


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (24 يوليو 2008)

مكادى قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا اخى وارجو من الله ان يوفقق لاكثر من هذا والله ولى التوفيق


 

جزاك اغلله خيرا يا اخى وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## العتواني (27 يوليو 2008)

جزك الله اااااااااااااااالف اااااااااااااالف خير اخي فى الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يوليو 2008)

thanks my dear


----------



## kokohamo2003 (31 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز الله ينور عليكم ويذيدكم كمان وكمان


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اكتافيوس (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا عالموضوع كان جدا ممتاز بس ياريت في المضوع الجاي تكثر من المسطلحات باللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## أحمد السماوي (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات المفيده ...ولكن لماذا يكون طلاء جميع ضاغطات الغاز باللون الأسود وليس الأبيض مثلا أو أي لون أخر...تحياتي


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## يوسف يوسف (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ممتاز جدا .. الى الامام..


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بوركت يا اخ يوسف


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## معن الدباغ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات ولكن 
لماذا اعطيتها منفصلة ومتقطعة وغير متسلسلة فهذا الأمر بدا وكانك لاتريد ان تعطي الموضوع كاملا او ان تزيد من نسبة مشاركاتك
والله من وراء القصد
نتمنى للجميع الموفقية


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع ومفيد واسمح لي اخي المهندس ابراهيم ان اقترح عليك توضيح خاصية كل نوع من الضواغط من حيث استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية والتي اصبحت تحديا جديا عند اختيار جهاز تكييف ما وكما تعلم فقد دخلت الى الاسواق مؤخرا ضواغط من نوع scroll digital compressors تستهلك الطاقة الكهربائية بالتناسب الطردي مع الحمل الحراري


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد واسمح لي اخي المهندس ابراهيم ان اقترح عليك توضيح خاصية كل نوع من الضواغط من حيث استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية والتي اصبحت تحديا جديا عند اختيار جهاز تكييف ما وكما تعلم فقد دخلت الى الاسواق مؤخرا ضواغط من نوع scroll digital compressors تستهلك الطاقة الكهربائية بالتناسب الطردي مع الحمل الحراري


 

اخى الكريم مهندس / محمد واضح من مشاركاتك الفعالة مدى خبرتك الجيدة ومواكبتك للعصر والتقدم العلمى خاصة فى مجالنا المحبب مجال التبريد والتنكييف ولى طلبان
الاول
ان تقبل دعوتى وتقوم بمراسلتى عبر الايــمــيل الخاص بى وستجدة بلوحة التحكم الخاصة بى وهو 
connect_back على الــهــوت مــيـل او ikshanh على الــياهــو 
الثانى
وهو ان تقوم بوضع الكاتلوجات الخاصة بمثل هذة الانواع من الضواغط التى ذكرتها
وتقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## النجم مصر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks negm so much


----------



## omrkhaled (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخوانى على هذا الترحيب الرائع الف الف شكر


----------



## belall (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

:13:جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## ياسر بدر عبدالفتاح (8 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوعات هامة جداً وشيقة ومفيدة
ونتمني المزيد والجديد 
مع تحيات م/ ياسر بدر عبد الفتاح


----------



## محمد حداد عبدالله (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي المهندس ابراهيم السيد
جزاك الله خيرا
افادني موضوعك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نور الفواطم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا عن هذه المعلومات لكن اريد اعرف سؤال عن الضواغط ذات الريش هل الريشة
 تتكون من قطعة واحدة او عدة قطع وايهما افضل


----------



## السيد عبد الرحمن (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شاكرين جوهدكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شاكر لكم كلماتكم الرقيقة يا اخوانى الكرام


----------



## اسحاق نصيب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك عمل في القمه . ارجو ان توفيني ببعض الصور في الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعمار المصري (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لكم جزيل ااشكر


----------



## المهندس ماجذ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*لكم منا جزيل الشكلر وبارك الله لك فى هذة المعلومات*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اسحاق نصيب قال:


> بارك الله فيك عمل في القمه . ارجو ان توفيني ببعض الصور في الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


 just write compressor on google search about photo


----------



## ah2000 (27 يناير 2009)

اولأ جزاكم الله خير ونستسمحك سيدى ادراج باقى التفاصيل عن كل نوع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم واعدكم بالتفاصيل ان الهمنى الله ببعض الوقت لاقوم بذلك


----------



## gongon (6 فبراير 2009)

ممكن رسم انفراد للمحرك الغسله الوتمتك 
elmalak_m_sh


----------



## hebama (8 فبراير 2009)

thanks every body


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (6 مارس 2009)

جهد مشكور -وأجمل ما فيها الشرح الوافى باللغه العربيه


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (6 مارس 2009)

الموضوع ممتاز لكن لا اجد الآن الا الضواغط التردديه فارجوا التركيز عليها


----------



## USMBscorpion (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك لاتبخلنا بجديدك


----------



## krimo (21 مارس 2009)

C'est dommage je ne maitrise pas bien l'arabe technique,ni l'anglais,car nous avons été formés en langue française, et les sujets dans ce furum sont dans ces 2 langues.


----------



## *ملك الاحزان* (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 مارس 2009)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## المهندسالاول (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندسالاول (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## استاذ ميدو (1 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور اقل شئ اقدر 

اقدمه كلمه شكر على المجهود الغالى والرائع


----------



## محمد عاصم محمد (6 مايو 2009)

_انا طالب وممكن استفيد منكم اذا اتجاوبنا مع بعض ممكن اعرف طرقه شحن الثلاجه المنزليه_


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 يونيو 2009)

وحشتونى كتيير يا اعضاء المنتدى الكرام


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (9 يونيو 2009)

ممتاز الله ينور عليكم ويذيدكم كمان وكمان


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (20 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرعلى كل اللى قدمته*​


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (3 يوليو 2009)

*



*


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (3 يوليو 2009)

انت مخ و فوربـارك الله فيـك أخي


----------



## طالب العلم88 (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ابوروميساء (17 يوليو 2009)

افادك الله ونافعك بالعلم 
ودائما الى الامام
شــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## ياسر زكريا (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر ياهندسة على المجهود الجميل دة والشرح المتتع جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع مع رجاء تصحيح الكلمات مثل section و صحتها suction و قريبا سأضع هنا صفحات تخص الكمبرسورات و أعطالها فيما يتعلق باستخدامها في الثلاجات المنزلية و هي صفحات من كتاب لي 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق م صبري


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

مهندسنا العظيم أرجو تزويدي بمراحل فك الضاغط الترددي المفتوح بشكل مفصل إن أمكن 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر
:63:


----------



## vetch2006 (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع ويستحق الاشادة وجزاك الله خيرررررر


----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود بدر محمد (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتو الرجاء ان يكون الشرح التكيف عملى لسهولة الشرح


----------



## nourden1 (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير افدتنا الله يفيدك


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك, ومشكور


----------



## mr_elec_egy (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
فعلا استفدت كتير من الموضوع ده
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## حمااااااااادة كول (18 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك يا اخى جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لى طلب اريد جدول بحساب ااطوال واقطار الماسورة الشعيريه وانواع وقدرات الكباسات المناسبة لها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمااااااااادة كول (18 أغسطس 2009)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود شرف الدين (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassaniy (23 أغسطس 2009)

الي الاخوان ارجو المساعدة عندي جهاز مكيف 12000 نوع fitcoحاولت تعبئته بالغز من نوع 22 لكن بعد دقائق سكت المحرك وتوقف وارتفعة درجة الحرارة بداخله علما انني فتحت الغاز بشوية


----------



## محمد سعيد محمدامين (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بخير ما قدمت ونفعنا به فى حياتنا العملية اللهم امين


----------



## محمد سعيد محمدامين (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ورززقك العلم الوفير وتنفع به نفسك والاخرين


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ..........*​


----------



## اسامه حسينى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا اخى على ما قدمته وجزا الله خيرا


----------



## medo14014 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات ليست قيمة للأسف


----------



## نعيم عبد الجابر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

حياك الله وجزاك خيرا سيدي


----------



## shaimaamohamed (16 سبتمبر 2009)

_شكرا على هذا الموضوع_


----------



## بناديقو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى ابودياب (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يتم تجميع مادة الشرح كلها بملف واحد ويتم رفعه على المنتدى لتحميله لزيادة الانتفاع بالموضوع وجزاك الله عنا خير يابشمهندس ونسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك بميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى ابودياب (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد اذن المهندس ابراهيم قشانه انا قمت برفع كل ما قاله في ملف ورد وقمت برفعه على الفورشيرد لتعم الفائده ونسأل الله ان يجزي عنا المهندس ابراهيم قشانه خير وللاسف لم استطيع تحميل الصور الموجوده بالموضوع لوجود عيب بالمتصفح عندي فارجو من الاخوه من يستطيع اضافة الصور للملف واعادة رفعه فليفعل ويجزيه الله عنا خير وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/171907985/62969a87/____.html


----------



## الطواب (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ليتني كنت اعلم (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر استاذ على هذا الشرح المميز


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوانى


----------



## عوض مبارك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الضواغط اللولبية (SCREW COMPRESSORS)​الضواغط اللولبية تعتبر من الضواغط ذات التأثير ألحجمي مثل الضواغط الترددية، حيث أن زيادة ضغط البخار (الغاز) يحدث نتيجة تقليص الحجم الموجود في تجويف اللولبين وجدران جسم الضاغط.
الضواغط اللولبية لاتمتلك صمامات سحب ولا صمامات دفع ,وإنما تمتلك عضوين دوارين عضو رئيسي مربوط بمحرك الضاغط وعضو ثنائي . 

​ 


​ 


تختلف أنواع الضواغط اللولبية تبعا لطور وسيط التبريد المستخدم (غاز بخار جاف سائل) والتركيبة الكيمائية لوسائط وعلى هذا الأساس قسمت الضواغط اللولبية إلى:
v ضواغط لولبية مملؤة الزيت.
v ضواغط لولبية ذات الانضغاط الجاف.
v ضواغط لولبية ذات الانضغاط الرطب.
في الضواغط اللولبية ذات الانضغاط الجاف تبرد الأجزاء الرئيسة فيها بواسطة البخار البارد أو السائل , أما الضواغط اللولبية ذات الانضغاط الرطب تسمح بكنية كبيرة من السائل تدخل بين فصوص اللولبين بهدف خفض حرارة انضغاط الغاز المدفوع من الضاغط.
أكثر الضواغط اللولبية استخدام في وقتنا الحاضر هي الضواغط اللولبية مملية الزيت أكانت تعمل كضواغط بخارية أو ضواغط غازية حيت يجب أن تكون كمية الزيت في هذه الضواغط كبيرة تتجاوز نصف حوض الضاغط لكي تقوم أحكام الفراغات الموجودة بين اللولب وامتصاص الحرارة الناتجة من انضغاط البخار , وامتصاص الحرارة من القطع الساخنة المحتكة في الضاغط.

*Ø *تركيبة الضاغط اللولبي:
SCREW COMPRESSORS CONSTRECION)​​الضاغط اللولبي يتكون من جسم الضاغط) 2(,غطاء أمامي) 1( متصل بحجرة السحب,غطاء أمامي(3), يحتوي التجويف الداخلي الاسطواني لجسم الضاغط عضويين دوارين,العضو الأول يسمى العضو الرئيسي(5) والمتصل بالعضو الدوار للمحرك الكهربائي والعضو الأخر يسمى العضو المدور(4) يدور مع العضو الرئيسي كونهما متصلان مع بعضهما بواسطة فصوص اللوالب.العضوان مثبتان على كراسي تحميل مثبتة في طرفي الضاغط.
الوسط السميك للعضوين الدوارين مقطع على شكل فصوص ( مسننات دائرية) وهذه الفصوص محسوبة بدقة عالية إثناء التصميم لعلاقتها بالكفاءة التبريدية للضاغط.وعلى العضوين الدوارين مثبت أيضا كرسي تحميل (7) نصف قطري يعمل على امتصاص القوى المحورية المؤثرة على العضوين الدوارين وجزء من هذه القوى يمتصها الكباس (8). 








في منطقة الانضغاط في تجويف الضاغط مركب حلقة دائرية (9) تختص بتنظيم القدرة في بداية تشغيل الضاغط هذه الحلقة اوالمنظم متصل بخابور يتحكم في حركة الحلقة إلى الأمام والى الخلف على مستوى المحور.


*Ø *مبدأ عمل الضاغط اللولبي:
(PRENCIPLE WORK SCREW COMPRESSORS):​​جسم الضاغط اللولبي يمتلك نافدة للسحب ونافدة للضخ ,بين فصوص اللولبي يوجد فراغ بيني عند دوران اللولبي بالإتجاة العلوي أمام نافدة السحب يكبر الفراغ الموجود بين اللولبي وبالتالي ينساب بخار وسيط التبريد من نافدة السحب إلى داخل الفراغ بين اللولبي ، مع استمرار دوران اللولبي يزداد حجم الفراغ وتستمر عملية دخول البخار عملية( السحب) ومع استمرار الدوران تمتلئ الفراغات بين اللولبين بالبخار , حجم الفراغ المملؤ بالبخار تدريجياً يبدى يقل مع إنتهاء عملية السحب وقبل وصول البخار إلى نافدة بخار وسيط التبريد يمر بين الفصوص في إتجاه طرف نافدة الدفع هذه العملية مرور البخار بين فصوص اللولبين تسمى عملية الانضغاط حيث يرتفع ضغط البخار وحرارية تستمر عملية الإنضغاط إلى أن يصل البخار إلى التجويف بين اللولبين إلى أمام نافدة الدفع تبدى دفع الغاز إلى خط الدفع.
التجويف العملي للعضو الدوار الرئيسي والعضو الثنائي والتي تتم عميلة الإنضغاط بينهما يكونان في شكل محكم قوي متصلين مع بعضها ويشكلان تجويف عملي واحد وبالتالي أثناء الدوران لا يمكن أن يتقابل تجويف اللولبين مع نافدة الدفع عند يكون التجويف اللولبين يقابل نافدة السحب .


----------



## عوض مبارك (30 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## عوض مبارك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الضواغط الدوارنية ذات الريشة تسميتها غير صحيحة وانماء تسمى الضواغط الدورانية ذاث الدحراج . وتركيبة هذا الضاغط اسطوانة استلية تدور داخل اسطوانة بواسطة محرك كهربائي, الاسطوانة الاستلية تكون في تلامس مستمر مع الاسطواتة الرئيسية ويشكلان فراغ هلالي كما هو مشار اليه في الرسمة ,الاسطوانة الاستلية تكون في تلامس مع الحاجز المتصل بزنبرك هذا الحاجز يفصل بين البخار المسحوب والغاز المضغوط , هذة الضواغط ايضاً تمتلك صمامات سحب وصمامات دفع.من عيوب هذة الضواغط انة اذا فقدت او قلة كمية الزيت فيها يزداد الاحتكاك بين الحاجز والاسطوانة الاستلية وبين اللاىسطوانة الرئيسيةم مما يؤدي الى اختلاط البخار المسحوب والغاز الحار المضغوط وبالتالي يعمل الضاغط بضعف. 


المهندس /عوض مبارك


----------



## مستريورك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وجديد 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ونتمنا المزيد من المواضيع


----------



## mohammad3917 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن تحكولنا شوي عن معامل الثلج


----------



## mohammad3917 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

او عن ميزات غاز الامونيا شو ايجابياتهاوشو سلبياتها وشواضرارها على الصحة وعلى البيئة
وجزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس\عوض مبارك شكرا اخي العزيز على الاضافات والمعلومات


----------



## فراجي (11 يناير 2010)

كيف نحول من الواط الى الطن تبريدي 
اعط قانون الازاحة الموجبة


----------



## عاشق الظل (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عن كل من أستفاد من هذا العمل العظيم 
وتذكر قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم"من سلك طريق يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنه "
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (25 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## حسن رشاد (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد مساعدتكم فى معرفة اكثر لجهاز vrvالااسبلت


----------



## ابو فهد الدهان (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموظوع


----------



## وليد الدوري (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اضم صوتي الى صوت اخي واي شخص عنده معلومات عن vrv يمكن يساعدنا بيها لان انا بصراحة حصلت بعض الكتالوكات ولكن لم استطع الحصول عن كيفية عمل المنظومة وكيفية السيطرة على الضواغظ ارجو المساعدة من الاخ الكويتي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (15 مارس 2010)

الموضوع شيق ولكن لو تم اكمال الموضوع بشكل مفصل اكثر واقول لك شكرا كثيرا لقد افدتني بمعلمات ولو كانت بسيطة ولكنها غائبة عن ذهني اشكرك كثيرا


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (17 مارس 2010)

اقضل الضواغط التي يتم استخدامها للتكييف بالنسبة للمناطقة الحرة الجافة


----------



## طارق مختار محمد (17 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## أبو اتلمقداد (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## abdelrahim (27 مارس 2010)

*بارك اللة فيك*


----------



## سعد مقلد (27 مارس 2010)

_:73::73:الف مليوووون شكر_


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الاخوة الياحثين عن معلومات عن انظمة ال فى ار فى موجود موضوع ضمن قائمة مواضيعى بة بعض المعلومات المفيدة عن النظام اتمنى ان تفيدكم والله الموفق


----------



## فني تكيف وتبريد (29 مارس 2010)

لاهنت


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (30 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز المهندس ابراهيم قشانه تحيه طيبة وبعد

جهود كبيرة ومثمره في المنتدى واتمنى لك مزيد التوفيق والسداد

يوجد لدي سؤال 

كم تكون ضغوط الطرد والسحب للضواغط من 2.5 طن واقل ؟

تقبل وافر تحياتي


----------



## عياط (3 يونيو 2010)

السلا م عليكم أريد منك أخي المهندس قراءة الضواغط مثلا 
15t 28.5A
كم من حصان في هذا المحرك
الرد أكيد وشكرا


----------



## علي جلولي (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لك في والديك و في فهمك و علمك


----------



## وليد الدوري (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي شرطي الهندسة الظغوط تعتمد على نوع الغاز ونوع النظام تبريد او تجميد ولاتعتمد على حجم الظاغط اي انه ظاغط 50 حصان وظاغط 2 حصان نفس ضغوط السحب والدفع ولكن كمية الغاز تختلف وسلامي


----------



## هونر طيفور (11 أغسطس 2010)

*هونر طيفور هندسة التبريد والتكيف كركوك - العراق*

:30:هونر طيفور:30: اوائل التبريد:31:
هندسة التبريد والتكيف كركوك - العراق
لدي صورعن بعض انواع المضخات بالصور المقطعية الهيكلية 
ولكن لا اعرف كيف ارفعها من حاسبي الى المنتدى وشكرا:80:


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## azim (20 أغسطس 2010)

_ الله أكبر _
_بارك الله فيك على هده المعلومات _
_بس شن المميزات و العيوب لكل من الضواغط الترددية و الدورانية و ايها افضل_


----------



## hon742010 (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكر ا لمجهوداتك ونطالبك بالاستمرار ...... بالتوفيق


----------



## sahlee2010 (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ولاكن ايهم احسن و يتحمل درجات حرارة


----------



## محمد فريزر (26 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يمكننا تزويد زيت للضواغط الروترى الخاصة بأجهزة التكييف


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*:77::12:مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م محمود مهران (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الافريقي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود احمد سعيد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

[email protected]
وانا اشكر الستاذ والمهندس/ابراهيم السيد محمود
وانا محمود احمد سعيد واشكرك لانى ازدادت عندى الخبرى بعلم حضرتك 
وانا من مدرست الصنايع عين حلوان فى الصف الثانى وارجو من سيادتك ان هتعرف على الكثير من منهجة
وكل سنة وانتم طيبون


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح والصور الجملية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مدروس و مخدوم و مصاغ بجودة 
بارك الله فيك زميلنا المعطاء 
م / ابراهيم قشاته 
و بعد اذنك ياريت تستبدل الصور بأخري ملونة ، انا عارف انها عملية متعبة لكن الموضوع يستاهل و الكتالوجات و المراجع كتير على الملتقي
و جزاكم الله كل خير
و رفع من قدرك بكل حرف ألف درجة


----------



## ali kadhim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## nakhla (12 نوفمبر 2010)

هايل يا معلم..........................


----------



## eng - mahmoud (12 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم ياريت اللى عنده حاجة عن المبخرات يرفعها وكذلك المكثفات


----------



## بن شايف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكرا ستاذي العزيز مهندس / ابراهيم ونحن ندعو للك بالتوفق انشاء الله


----------



## بن شايف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليكم ويوفقكم


----------



## fuadmidya (12 ديسمبر 2010)

a;v


----------



## م.احمد رجب (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو توضيح عمل منضومات ال vrv


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## fuadmidya (17 ديسمبر 2010)

good


----------



## abdelrahim (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## abdelrahim (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## goor20 (21 فبراير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## onle for (18 مارس 2011)

مهاي قياسات الضاغط في سبلت التبريد lra وجميع القياسات وشكرا مقدما


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 مارس 2011)

locked rotor amp
يمعنى التيار المطلوب لتحريك العضو الدائر بالمحرك من حالة السكون لحالة الحركة وهو تيار لحظى جدا


----------



## أبوصاصا (21 مارس 2011)

الموضوع جيد ولكن ينقصه التدعيم بالصور سوف يكون أفضل ولكم جزيل الشكر :33:


----------



## انماراللهيبي (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## amakali (15 أبريل 2011)

لو عايزين ضاغط هواء وبكميه كبيرة نستعمل ضاغط حلزونى او ترددى وليه


----------



## يامن علي حسن (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسعد العبادي (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (17 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت اخى اذا تعرف كتاب جيد عن انواع الcompressorsبس يكون انجليزى


----------



## maryotia (7 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## nofal (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## خبير الاردن (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مرسى عبد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابراهيم الحبشي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

رفع الله قدرك وعلى همتك وذكرك الله فيما عنده
اللهم امين


----------



## محمد المكييف (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عني


----------



## تامر جمال احمد (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم انا اعمل باحدى مصانع الحديد والصلب فى مصر اعمل فى صيانة واصلاح المكن المركزى من النوع dx ولكن كثيرا ما يحدث تسريبات بلمكثف فقرر المهندس الغلء المكثف وتركيب مبادل بداله هل هذا ممكن ولكنى اره انه غير ممكن ارجو الرد السريع والافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (13 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النزيرعبدو (19 يناير 2012)

لكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## motokl (29 يناير 2012)

فتح الله عليك


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي المشاركة القيمة و يا ريت لو تدلونا علي مراجع مفيدة في التبريد و التكييف


----------



## abunzo (3 مارس 2012)

جزااااك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## عباس الجروخي (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## اشرف تبريد (12 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (19 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا (l)


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 يناير 2013)

thanks all


----------



## hamada1989 (17 يناير 2013)

هذا هو تصنيف انواع الضواغط ولكن هل كل هذه الانواع يستخدم فى مجال التكييف والتبريد؟


----------



## عبقري التكييف (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## mohammedalhamere (26 مارس 2013)

اريد شرح كيفية تنزيل اى موضوع نعجب به افيدونى اتابكم الله


----------



## zroogaa (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا علي كل شيء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عوض مبارك (10 يونيو 2013)

نشكر المهندس/ ابراهيم قشانة على الموضوع رغم ان عنوان الموضوع انواع الضواغط المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف والموضوع يتحدث فقط على نوع واحد فقط،وبشكل مختصر واسمح لي وبعد اذنك ان اصصح واضيف بعض المعلومات على الموضوع.
اسطوانات الضواغط الترددية نوعان: 
اسطوانات من اصل جسم الضاغط ولاتوجد بها زعانف للتبريد بل اغطية الضاغط تصنع بشكل مزعنف لتبريد هذا النوع من الاسطوانات وفي هذا النوع ايضا يكون سحب البخار من اعلى.
اسطوانات منفصلة غير متصلة بجسم الضاغط وهي تستخدم في الضواغط الكبيرة العاملة على غاز الامونياء، اما جيوب التبريد لاتصمم مع الاسطوانة بل في جسم الضاغط لتبريد الاسطوانة.
اما بالنسبة للحلقات التي تركب على الكباس نوعان :
حلقات غازية وهي نفسها تسمى حلقات ضغطية
وحلقات زيتية تمنع الزيت من الوصول الى راس الكباس.
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## يوسف الشرباتي (13 يونيو 2013)

الصورة المحملة لا تظهر


----------



## علاء محمد المصرى (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح المثمر


----------



## fareada (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
يس الصور ليه مش بتفتح


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (6 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا جهد مشكور بس الموضوع محتاج صور للتوضيح فهذا فى غاية الاهمية


----------



## رضوان 2 (24 مارس 2017)

شكرا على التوضيحات


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## karim88hh (18 مايو 2018)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير اعاد الله شهر رمضان المبارك على الجميع بالخير والبركة 
لدي سؤال بما يخص الضواغط المستخمة لجلرات الاير كول وهو ما الفرق بين Semi-Hermetic single screw (advanced Tri-Rotor technology) twin compression وبين Twin Screw single compression وايهم افضل في حالة انه الكهرباء الواصلة غير مستقرة اولا وثانيا تذبذب الهيرتز


----------

